# Logitech G35 Headset und Lautsprecher



## NeoWalker (27. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ich hab mir heute das Logitech G35 gekauft und bis soweit recht zufrieden. Was ich aber bemerkt
habe ist das wenn ich Musik über das Headset höre und dann meine Lautsprecher einschalte
diese keinen Ton von sich geben, ich kann nur entweder nur die Lautsprecher laufen lassen
oder halt das Headset. Gibt es eine möglichkeit das ein Youtube Lied oder ein Film über Lautsprecher
und das Headset läuft ? Ich benutze Win7 falls es einem von euch interessiert =D

Danke schonmal an die Hilfestellungen !


----------



## Avolus (27. Dezember 2010)

Viel interessanter wäre, ob du einen Laptop benutzt.
So wie ich das sehe, ist das so.
=> Soundmanager.


----------



## NeoWalker (27. Dezember 2010)

Ne ganz normalen Desktop PC 
Lautsprecher sind am Board angeschlossen wegen Onboard Soundkarte 
und G35 halt per USB , falls es weiterhilft ^^


----------



## Avolus (27. Dezember 2010)

Was für eine Software nutzt du für den Sound? Realtek?
Hast du schon im Soundmanager nachgeschaut und dort nach Optionen geguckt?
Wenn notwendig, hier ein Link für passable und einfache Software: Realtek HD Audio Treiber

Ich klinge vielleicht etwas unfreundlich, ist aber nicht so gemeint.

Hier noch ein Zitat eines anderen Forums zu dem Problem und der oben verlinkten Software:



> Also ich hatte das selbe Problem, da is der Realtek-Audiomanager zu empfehlen, einfach Dl´en und anstellen, schon kannste auf beiden, bzw. sovielen Ausgängen wie du willst so viele unterschiedliche oder auch gleiche soundquellen ausgeben lassen wie es dir beliebt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



#edit: Hier noch ein Bild der Option:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es hilft


----------



## NeoWalker (27. Dezember 2010)

So ist es atm bei mir auch eingestellt habe bemerkt, dass wenn ich das Headset als Standartwiedergabegerät mache ich nur dort die Musik höre
umgekehrt mit dem Lautsprecher, leider kann ich im Soundmanager nicht Lautsprecher UND Headset als Standartwiedergabegerät einstellen.
Entweder Lautsprecher oder Headset... nervt irgentwie ^^ 


Kann es daran liegen , dass das G35 eine eigene Sountkarte integriert hat ?


----------



## Avolus (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe keinen Schimmer woran es liegen könnte ^^

Aber vielleicht findeste was bei google.de (bspw.).
Immerhin gab es bisher für Computer immer in fast allen Sachen eine Lösung, besonders wenn es um Software geht ^^

Weiterhin viel Erfolg trotzdem, vielleicht kann dir aber auch ein anderer in diesem Forum weiterhelfen.

Viel Glück, ich ziehe mir jetzt erstmal 'ne Runde Musik rein


----------



## Goyle 2010 (29. Dezember 2010)

Das liegt einfach nur daran, das der USB Input automatisch den Lautsprecheroutput blockt.

Mein Freund hat das gleiche Problem und kauft sich demnächst wieder standardmäßig Klinke


----------



## Ogil (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja - das Problem ist, dass das G35 ne eigene Soundkarte hat. Und 1 Programm kann nunmal nur 1 Geraet (1 Soundkarte) zur gleichen Zeit ansteuern. Es gibt Software (Virtual Audio Cable) die verschiedene Audio-Streams zu virtuellen Streams/Geraeten zusammen bastelt - hab ich aber selbst nie ausprobiert...


----------



## Goyle 2010 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube da ist der Umstieg auf Klinke einfacher als sowas kompliziertes zu machen...

war denn in der Verpackung keiner Treiber-CD o.a. drin?


----------



## Ogil (29. Dezember 2010)

Was soll die Treiber-CD bringen? Einzeln funktioniert ja beides - so wie ich das verstehe. Ein anderer Treiber aendert nix daran, dass 1 Programm nicht gleichzeitig 2 Soundkarten ansteuern wird...


----------



## NeoWalker (30. Dezember 2010)

Jo habs nochmal alles durchgeblättert aber scheint wohl nicht zu klappen das beides , das selbe wieder gibt.
Naja muss wohl Manuel das Standartgerät wechseln im Windows, dennoch danke an alle =) und dennoch bin
ich zufrieden mit dem Headset hat sich gelohnt die Investition


----------

